# port forward issues Netgear WNDR3700



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I am trying to forward the ports for several ip network cams, that have built in webservers, on this router. I have done this before on my old Linksys router with no problems but the Netgear has me stumped.

Steps seem as easy as on the linksys: go to the table and map the local ip address of each cam to a desired port. For instance one cam is 192.168.1.22 and I am mapping it to port 82. Then to access the cam from the Internet I would enter my router ip address with the port appended like xxx.xx.xxx.xx:82. Doesn't work. The cam is not reachable.

The only way I can reach any of these devices from the Internet is to map them to port 80. But that limits me to one device, hence the need to forward more ports.

All cams have fixed ip addresses so it is not an issue of their ip addresses changing.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

When you are inside the network can you access them using 192.168.1.22:82?

Are you trying to access the cameras from outside the network (using a different Internet connection)?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Currently working inside the network... no, I can't reach it with 192.168.1.22:82. But I can reach it by 192.168.1.22.




Shekka said:


> When you are inside the network can you access them using 192.168.1.22:82?
> 
> Are you trying to access the cameras from outside the network (using a different Internet connection)?


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

What version of the 3700 are you using? V1, v2, v3? It should be on the bottom of the router.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Strangely there is no version listed on the device. I suspect it is V1. Here is the info from the management interface on the "router status" page:

Hardware Version WNDR3700 
Firmware Version V1.0.7.98NA 
GUI Language Version V1.0.0.64


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok

ftp://downloads.netgear.com/files/WNDR3700_UM_16OCT2009.pdf#page88

On page 5-17, they list the custom port forward setup. I assume you have already done this but just in case..

Make sure you put the same port number in both the start port and end port. Enter in the ip, then test it from outside the network. 

You have to make sure you test from outside the network, although some older routers allowed you to test from with in the network using your external ip, it is best to do it from a different Internet connection.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I think I may have figured it out. I think I also need to set the internal port in the devices' advanced setups to match the ports I assign in the router. I didn't do that.

But I have yet another device (3M-50 wifi thermostat) that I am trying to connect to a third party logging site by forwarding the port and I can't find any way to set it's internal port. It's always something.....


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Isn't that true. 

Port triggering should do the trick for that though. 

That's what it is supposed to be for.... Of course nothing is an exact science...


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Just found out that the stat's port is locked on 80. So I need a way to map its 80 internal port with an external port to forward that is diffferent. I don't see any obvious way to do that. Maybe port triggering? I have never messed with that before.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Page 5-18 tells you how you should be able to make the thermostat device work.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Interesting.. but it doesn't work. I have Port Triggering configured as follows:

Top part of screen
Service user: the local ip address of the thermostat (I also tried "any")
Dervice type: TCP
Triggering port: 80

Bottom part of screen
Connection type: TCP/UDP
Starting port: 8080
Ending port: 8080

Device is not reachable via my router external ip with port xxxx.xx.xxx.xx:8080. Neither is it reachable via the website's "check connection" test button here: InThrMa for 3M Filtrete .::. SIGN UP


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Did you try DMZ for the thermostat? Just to see if it works?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

No, haven't done that (DMZ) before either.

As I understand triggering it requires an outbound call to trigger open the inbound port. Sounds more like gaming than what I am doing. I just took a look at the manual for port forwarding for a current Linksys (E4200) and it has a table that lets you map internal port to external port and internal ip address. That sounds like what I need. Hard to believe that Netgear doesn't have the same functionality? Do I need to change routers? What a PITA.

see page 54 here:

http://homedownloads.cisco.com//dow...70/Routers_Combined_UG-IPv6_rev-Final-Web.pdf


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

That router should be able to do this. It has to be a configuration issue. 

Try the dmz to see if it does allow it. If it does then it should just be a matter of changing settings in the port forwards to make it work....


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Nope, doesn't work.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks like the Netgear WNDR4500 also has the more functional port forwarding like the Linksys above. Page 91 here:

http://www.downloads.netgear.com/files/GDC/WNDR4500/WNDR4500_UM_07DEC2011.pdf


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Does the thermostat have a web interface? Are you able to log into the thermostat inside the network and adjust settings like you can with the website?

I've never used one of these but it seems like it should configure as any other device would. 
If dmz doesn't work then the issue has to something else internally I would think.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Oh, I temporarily deleted my other webserver running on port 80 and created one there for the thermostat and it connected right up to the logging website. So confirmed that it is possible. It's just an issue of port mapping and this router just does not appear to have a way to translate internal ports/ip's to differently numbered external ports.

Too bad the stat is locked to 80 since I have a webcam server on 80 that has to be there because 80 is the only port viewable from my work network. Otherwise I could put that server anywhere else and still see it... just not at work where I need to be able to see it. :-/

So it looks like I need to get a new router if I want to use the stat to connect up to this third party site. It works fine as is on the mfgs website cloud but that doesn't have a whole lot of functionality... no data logging for instance.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

i just found this entry 


"I just set up a 3700 and discovered that port 80 is enabled in the ReadyShare for HTTP use, it is a default setting! I had to disable it to get access to our Web Server using port forwarding.

Just thought I'd mention it even though it seems you are all set. "

On page 5 from this site...

WNDR-3700-More Port Forwarding Issues - NETGEAR Forums

maybe that will help. it doesnt talk about your thermostat but other things that they are trying to do with the same router.

Maybe it will help..


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

It has a very limited web interface that pretty much just sets up the network. Once on the network there is a bit of a procedure to connect it up and authenticate/register it on the RTCOA cloud server.

The settings and data are not visible in the direct interface. They are only available via the RTCOA cloud website interface. Unfortunately the RTCOA website doesn't tap all the data that is available, a key one being usage information. It is there in the server but not reflected to the web interface. 3rd party guys are stepping up with their own services to take advantage of this. RTCOA also provides the API for anyone that wants to widdle and develop their own display and control.



Shekka said:


> Does the thermostat have a web interface? Are you able to log into the thermostat inside the network and adjust settings like you can with the website?
> 
> I've never used one of these but it seems like it should configure as any other device would.
> If dmz doesn't work then the issue has to something else internally I would think.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Actually the last 2 posts in this long thread seems to be exactly what I am trying to do... translate an external port to a different number internal port, both associated with an internal ip. Answer is you can't do it with this router.



Shekka said:


> i just found this entry
> 
> 
> "WNDR-3700-More Port Forwarding Issues - NETGEAR Forums
> .


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Well.. That's not good. So either you change to a different router or live with out it? 

It seems odd that it can do everything else but force a port on say 99 to be pushed through to 80. 

At least you have your answer I guess. 

Are you able to return this router and just upgrade to the other?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

No, it's over a year old. It's been a good router although it does have another quirk. One of my ip cameras (Axis 207W) will not connect to it wirelessly even though it is standard 802.11g. It is a known hardware issue to do with the chipset or somesuch. Have to connect that cam wired ethernet to the router or to different wifi access point. So maybe I'll go back to a Linksys... I dunno.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Ahh, that sucks. 

Do some homework I guess and see what router will work with all of the devices that you want to use! Lol

Good luck!


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Homework... LOL... these sorts of details are hard to come across even once you own the device! The first indication is usually when you just can't do something you need to do.

BTW, Not sure if I gave you the correct impression of the Filtrete (really a rebranded Radiothermostat) wifi thermostat. As I mentioned it is not operated through a typical onboard webserver interface rather it is mediated by the cloud webserver that the mfg provides (no cost). It allows you to do all the typical thermostat operations from anywhere with an Internet connection, including smart phones. You can change mode, temp, hold, and even adjust the program schedule. Not bad for a $99 device. It would be better with more data logging and such but it works pretty well as is. Pretty cool to turn the heat up as you are driving home from the airport after being away for awhile.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

I read a little bit about the thermostat (made me want to go get one!), but you are right it would be nicer to see more data. A full out web based page would also be nice for configuring and looking at the settings in place. With that they could also make it so that you can more easily change the port used..

Hopefully someone will make a 3rd party tool for it, to use all the possible feature available. 

As for the home work, best bet is to try to find a thread somewhere that possibly has similar devices to yours.. Of course that'll take a lot of reading and such...

I hope you find the right router.

Myself I am using a dlink dir-825. I had to replace my netgear wnr854t router when the firmware bricked a few months back, and all the steps to repair it wouldn't work. I loved that router.  

Good luck to you.

Shekka


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

It would never have occurred to me even to search the internet to see if any or all of my wifi compatible devices will connect to a router. That alone would take a week to do thoroughly!

I have never bricked a router. I just eventually upgrade for one reason or another. Got the WNDR 3700 mainly for the gig LAN ports and it has proved to be a good performer for me except those 2 issues. I still have my original Siemens Speedstream 11.b router around somewhere and I bet it would work. The only router I took back was a DLink DIR-655 v1 that would repeatedly drop Internet connection. Last and only Dlink for me.

I also have a Linksys WRT-54GL (replaced by the WNDR3700) that I am going to hand down to a friend for their customers' lounge area.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

It will take time that I will not argue! But in theory the end result should be excellent!

The dlink was the only router available at the time and I wanted Internet back. Lol


----------

